# Creaking "BB"on Shimano E8000



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I am getting a creaking noise that is in time with the crank rotation and can't seem to figure out the source. I have greased the crank spindle threads, the pedal spindle threads, the fixing bolt threads, and sprayed WD40 on the mounting bolts, and frame area. None of this had any effect. My bike is built up from parts that came from a Focus hardtail which had no noise issues. The bike was pretty quiet for the first week but is getting more noticeable. My next step is to pull the motor and grease the frame tabs, and if that doesn't do it, then I can only conclude it's in the motor itself. I don't think it is a suspension pivot issue, because just bouncing on the bike does nothing, it only happens when pedaling, with or without power. Also if I lay the bike on its side and push the crank arm inward I can initiate a single creak, and then flip it over and get the same thing on the other side. It is very reminiscent of a BB problem, but there is nothing to service on the E8000. 

Has anybody had any issues like this?


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Update: after the bike sat for half a day the creak went away so I assume it was the motor/frame touch points that the WD40 penetrated after sitting half the day. 

I rode it in total silence just now. Next step: pull the motor and put anti seize on the mating surfaces 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Good to know. Sometimes you feel like you are chasing ghost. My Niner Jet 9 has had a creek I have never been able to find and my Toyota 4runner makes lots of suspension noises despite being just fine but its very annoying.


----------



## Stepon (Jan 13, 2021)

shreddr said:


> I am getting a creaking noise that is in time with the crank rotation and can't seem to figure out the source. I have greased the crank spindle threads, the pedal spindle threads, the fixing bolt threads, and sprayed WD40 on the mounting bolts, and frame area. None of this had any effect. My bike is built up from parts that came from a Focus hardtail which had no noise issues. The bike was pretty quiet for the first week but is getting more noticeable. My next step is to pull the motor and grease the frame tabs, and if that doesn't do it, then I can only conclude it's in the motor itself. I don't think it is a suspension pivot issue, because just bouncing on the bike does nothing, it only happens when pedaling, with or without power. Also if I lay the bike on its side and push the crank arm inward I can initiate a single creak, and then flip it over and get the same thing on the other side. It is very reminiscent of a BB problem, but there is nothing to service on the E8000.
> 
> Has anybody had any issues like this?


I had a very what seemed like, similar issue with a "clank" rather than "creak" on the first few pedals with or without motor on, just about went nuts trying to figure out where it was coming from, -turned out it was something in the rear wheel, -it vanished when I swapped it out the rear wheel. It's in for an overhaul.
22,000 kms on my E8000 and other than a few small glitches been great with power to spare.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

My daughter’s Bigfoot had the same problem. To me it sounded like a pooched BB (on a non e-bike). After 2 or 3 visits, my LBS ended up disassembling and reassembling everything and it went away. There were a couple of loose-ish spokes on the rear wheel but to this day nobody knows what it was. I hope it never resurfaces because it almost drove both of us insane.


----------

